# ABS QUESTION???



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

HEY GUYS I OWN A 1992 240SX HATCH...I WAS WONDERING IF SOMEONE COULD TELL ME HOW I COULD FIND OUT IF I HAVE ABS/OR WHAT DO I LOOK FOR???THANX A MILL :fluffy:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i will make a question here also about ABS...... is it possible to take it out of a 91 with ABS and install it on my 92? 


sorry for hijacking


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

All right, to find out if you have ABS... very simple, for starters, if you have ABS, there will be an "antilock" light in the series of lights under your gas gauge (will be the center light out of the five). Secondly, pop your hood, (while looking from the front of the car, behind passenger side strut tower) in the upper left hand corner, there is a decent sized unit with a bunch of hard hydraulic lines going to it, four of these lines will lead back to your brake master cylinder along the firewall. And there's always the other way to find out, but most people don't like doing this to their cars...just start rippin', slam on the brakes, and if the pedal pulsates, grinds, whatever you want to call it, then you have ABS (I would suggest doing the first two tests first).

As for swapping the ABS to another car, I'm not sure if you would want to or not, I'm sure it would take a lot of work, probably not worth it. But once again as I and many others have stated before, anything can be done w/ enough $$$$$...
Hoped this helped you guys...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

240luvr said:


> All right, to find out if you have ABS... very simple, for starters, if you have ABS, there will be an "antilock" light in the series of lights under your gas gauge (will be the center light out of the five). Secondly, pop your hood, (while looking from the front of the car, behind passenger side strut tower) in the upper left hand corner, there is a decent sized unit with a bunch of hard hydraulic lines going to it, four of these lines will lead back to your brake master cylinder along the firewall. And there's always the other way to find out, but most people don't like doing this to their cars...just start rippin', slam on the brakes, and if the pedal pulsates, grinds, whatever you want to call it, then you have ABS (I would suggest doing the first two tests first).
> 
> As for swapping the ABS to another car, I'm not sure if you would want to or not, I'm sure it would take a lot of work, probably not worth it. But once again as I and many others have stated before, anything can be done w/ enough $$$$$...
> Hoped this helped you guys...



thanks.......it was just a thought....oh well i really dont need ABS....i got 3 ways to brake, and quick enough!


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

240luvr said:


> All right, to find out if you have ABS... very simple, for starters, if you have ABS, there will be an "antilock" light in the series of lights under your gas gauge (will be the center light out of the five). Secondly, pop your hood, (while looking from the front of the car, behind passenger side strut tower) in the upper left hand corner, there is a decent sized unit with a bunch of hard hydraulic lines going to it, four of these lines will lead back to your brake master cylinder along the firewall. And there's always the other way to find out, but most people don't like doing this to their cars...just start rippin', slam on the brakes, and if the pedal pulsates, grinds, whatever you want to call it, then you have ABS (I would suggest doing the first two tests first).
> 
> As for swapping the ABS to another car, I'm not sure if you would want to or not, I'm sure it would take a lot of work, probably not worth it. But once again as I and many others have stated before, anything can be done w/ enough $$$$$...
> Hoped this helped you guys...




ok i checkt the gauge cluster and no i dont have that antilock sighn...and also i checkt under the hood and theres only three lines running into the brake master cylinder the other line runs into the clutch mater cylinder...SO DO I HAVE ABS???GET BACK AT ME ASAP AND THANX GUY :thumbup:


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

If you don't have that light then you most likely don't have it, but to double check. coming out of the brake master cylinder, four hard lines should run alont the fire wall to the passenger side of the car, into a larger unit, then four more lines run out of that... but if youd don't have the light... and the four lines that run out of your brake master cyliner, they all run to your four calipers, one doesn't run into your clutch master cylinder, you just got two of the lines mixed up when tracing them...


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*This Should Tell It All...*



240luvr said:


> If you don't have that light then you most likely don't have it, but to double check. coming out of the brake master cylinder, four hard lines should run alont the fire wall to the passenger side of the car, into a larger unit, then four more lines run out of that... but if youd don't have the light... and the four lines that run out of your brake master cyliner, they all run to your four calipers, one doesn't run into your clutch master cylinder, you just got two of the lines mixed up when tracing them...



i took some pics this morning let me know if this helps..i know i cant possibly have to brake master cylinders. :fluffy:


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*THE PICS*



240luvr said:


> If you don't have that light then you most likely don't have it, but to double check. coming out of the brake master cylinder, four hard lines should run alont the fire wall to the passenger side of the car, into a larger unit, then four more lines run out of that... but if youd don't have the light... and the four lines that run out of your brake master cyliner, they all run to your four calipers, one doesn't run into your clutch master cylinder, you just got two of the lines mixed up when tracing them...


OK I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST THE PICS ON THE WEBSITE MAYBE I CAN SEND THEM TO AN E-MAIL OR SOMETHING..OR IF YOU CAN TELL ME HOW TO POST THE PICS ON HERE


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

SIL-S15 said:


> and also i checkt under the hood and theres only three lines running into the brake master cylinder the other line runs into the clutch mater cylinder...SO DO I HAVE ABS???GET BACK AT ME ASAP AND THANX GUY :thumbup:


No, you don't have ABS. Non-ABS brake master cylinders (BMC's) have 3 ports, and ABS ones have 2.

BTW, the ABS unit looks like this:
















and sits between your passenger-side strut tower and the firewall.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, ABS are bad anyways. As anyone who lives in a snowy climate will tell you, you can stop more quickly without ABS than with them. It also adds weight, potential car problems, and leak points. Besides that, the ABS cylinder is FUGLY. I like my cleaned out engine bay.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Actually, I beg to differ when it comes to ABS, I personally love my ABS, it's saved me once or twice... in the snow, I find it great! And those pics should def. help...


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

If its big ugly and has alot of lines coeming out of it then its ABS


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

I think ABS is alot like HICAS, some love it others dont. find ur prefrence, i personally dont like it, but ive have had it save my ass in a car once or twice. 

but in the end to each his/her own


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

True, but in snow and ice ABS doesn't help at all. An experienced driver can stop much more quickly without them.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Well as stated above to each his/her own, but actually when I was coming to a stop sign in the snow, I was slowed down enough and then some, and I barely touched the brakes and the ABS kicked in before I slid through it and hit someone... So it does help every now and then... But everyone has different driving preferences...


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

I would have kept my ABS had it been a DD. But since it's a pure track car, I ditched it. Simplicity and lower weight!


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

2Fass240us said:


> No, you don't have ABS. Non-ABS brake master cylinders (BMC's) have 3 ports, and ABS ones have 2.
> 
> BTW, the ABS unit looks like this:
> 
> ...



thanx allot guy for the pics it helpt i dont have abs i guess because i dnt have that unit...and i liket your project kinda the same thing as im going through and im going for the same goals for my car. again thanx and i appreciate it :cheers:


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*ABS QUESTION////BRAKE QUESTION???-N-FIVE LUG*

OK I WONNA DO A FIVE LUG SWAP TO MY CAR FRONT AND REAR AND www.superiornissanmotorsports.com IS SELLING IT OR I THINK IVE ALREADY BOUGHT IT IM NOT SHORE GOTTA CHECK THE PARTS SHEET LOL BUT ANYWAY IVE BEEN TOLD THAT FOR THE REAR I CAN USE S14 REAR ROTORS BECAUSE THEY HAVE THE SAME SIZE CALIPER AND THERE THE SAME SIZE ROTORS JUST WITH THE FIVE HOLES.BUT MY PROBLEM IS IN THE FRONT CONVERSION I DONT WONNA DO THE Z32 BRAKE UPGRADE I JUST NEED THE ROTORS TO BE FIVE LUG COMPATIBLE. ONE GUY TOLD ME TO DRILL THE EXTRA HOLE BUT I DUNNO ABOUT THAT I WAS THINKING IF I DID THAT I MIGHT WEAKEN THE ROTOR.
NOTE:IM GONNA USE SLOTTED AND CROSS DRILLED ROTORS AND PROLLY HWK BRAKE BAD OR AXXIS.

I WONNA KEEP THIS BRAKE PACKAGE FOR A LITTLE WHILE UNTIL I GET MY ROTORA 6PISTON CALIPER FRONT AND 4PISTON CALIPER REAR WELL THANX GUYS AND I HOPE I GET ALLOT OF HELP...LATER SILS


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

Please... for the love of all who read, lay off on the straight caps...


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

SIL-S15 said:


> thanx allot guy for the pics it helpt i dont have abs i guess because i dnt have that unit...and i liket your project kinda the same thing as im going through and im going for the same goals for my car. again thanx and i appreciate it :cheers:


Yeah man, no problem. And to think some people say I'm a newb-basher...


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*cusco or suspension techniques??? SWAY BARS?*



2Fass240us said:


> Yeah man, no problem. And to think some people say I'm a newb-basher...


lol...hey guy i have a question for you i noticed you changed the rear subframe bushings from spl i've heard of them and been to there website is that the best company that you heard of for the rear sub frame bushings because im going for a street setup u know like highway racing and drag and maybe a little drift. 

also i wanted some sway bars cause like i said im changing everything that has to do with the suspension.I WANTED SOME CUSCO SWAY BARS BUT I STILL DON'T KNOW IF I SHOULD GET THEM IN ADJUSTABLE OR NON ADJUSTABLE OR IN WHAT SIZES IF ADJUSTABLE. i talked to a guy in 240sxmotoring.com and this is what he told me atleast a 25mm-30mm for the front...I would go with anything for the rear...like 15mm-19mm 

its up to you for non or adjustable....for what you are doing, it makes no difference if you have adjustable or not. I would do None adjustable. 


because i told him i wanted to do a street setup .....HIGHWAY RACING,RIDING TWISTYIES JUST A REAL HUGGING MACHINE and drag.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

No need to post the same messages here *and* in the other thread. People will see both. I did.

I have SPL subframe bushings, but for most people, the spacers are better because they involve 1/20th the work the bushings do, and still offer a semi-streetable setup. They also accomplish what most people want: to tighten up the sloppy OEM rubber. Based on your needs, I would recommend the spacers...easier to install and much cheaper. :thumbup: 

I went Whiteline for my front and rear sways, as both are adjustable. If you can live without adjustability, I'd recommend a HICAS rear sway or another less expensive brand. But I needed this feature to fine-tune the handling, whereas you may not.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

2Fass240us said:


> No need to post the same messages here *and* in the other thread. People will see both. I did.
> 
> I have SPL subframe bushings, but for most people, the spacers are better because they involve 1/20th the work the bushings do, and still offer a semi-streetable setup. They also accomplish what most people want: to tighten up the sloppy OEM rubber. Based on your needs, I would recommend the spacers...easier to install and much cheaper. :thumbup:
> 
> I went Whiteline for my front and rear sways, as both are adjustable. If you can live without adjustability, I'd recommend a HICAS rear sway or another less expensive brand. But I needed this feature to fine-tune the handling, whereas you may not.



im trying to learn as much as i can about my suspension...everybodys telling me the same thing about the sway bars. why wont i need adjustables???


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

SIL-S15 said:


> im trying to learn as much as i can about my suspension...everybodys telling me the same thing about the sway bars. why wont i need adjustables???


You can get them if you want. I recommend it for autocross, drift, and roadracing because it allows fine tuning, particularly when combating oversteer or understeer.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

*what do you recommend*



2Fass240us said:


> You can get them if you want. I recommend it for autocross, drift, and roadracing because it allows fine tuning, particularly when combating oversteer or understeer.


if i do get the adjustables should i go with the sizes the guy at 240sxmotoring told me to?or do u have any other sizes youd recommend cause i know ill be doing allot of road racing..


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

SIL-S15 said:


> if i do get the adjustables should i go with the sizes the guy at 240sxmotoring told me to?or do u have any other sizes youd recommend cause i know ill be doing allot of road racing..


any suggestions anyone?


----------

